

A Physicist Explains Why Parallel Universes May Exist - solipsist
http://www.npr.org/2011/01/24/132932268/a-physicist-explains-why-parallel-universes-may-exist&sc=fb&cc=fp

======
collint
The infinite universe needs not repeat itself.

Some infinities are bigger than others.

